

Show HN: Humid – Simple Weather Forecast App for iOS - vinhnx
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/humid-weather-forecast-made/id792737031?ls=1&mt=8

======
vinhnx
Here are some promo codes for the app:

1\. [http://tokn.co/2jy4bmbw](http://tokn.co/2jy4bmbw)

2\. [http://tokn.co/7sgsxux2](http://tokn.co/7sgsxux2)

3\. [http://tokn.co/d2rjg5g9](http://tokn.co/d2rjg5g9)

4\. [http://tokn.co/vfqnvgsv](http://tokn.co/vfqnvgsv)

5\. [http://tokn.co/5gdd7myk](http://tokn.co/5gdd7myk)

6\. [http://tokn.co/g6mhd8cp](http://tokn.co/g6mhd8cp)

7\. [http://tokn.co/6bw965t7](http://tokn.co/6bw965t7)

8\. [http://tokn.co/992bug7y](http://tokn.co/992bug7y)

Feel free to use them. If by any chance you try out the app, I love to receive
feedback from you :)

